# New truck no hill start assist/wont turn off



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Title pretty much says it but we have a 2021 F-350 6.2gas here that we just got in December that now has about 2800 miles on it. Took salter out yesterday, washed truck, put tailgate back on and drove to a few errands and then home. Go to shut the truck off, take the key out and realize that the truck is still running! 

Cycle the key, nothing. Try a bunch of different things and then go around the block a few times, pull key and wait and eventually it shuts off on its own. When I went to start it again I noticed there is a notice on the screen saying "hill start assist unavailable" or something like that. Somehow that and my key issue are related but can't figure it out. Drove to the shop this morning and same thing. Started fine with the remote start app from ford so its not throwing codes otherwise in my experience remote start is disabled.

Will obviously be taking truck in for service but was curious to see what anyone had to say or if they have had a similar problem.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Read this and see if it helps you.
https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1496899-2017-6-7-wont-shut-off.html


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

It’s funny you mention that, I read thatForum last night While looking for answers. I didn’t have anything plugged in at all that would cause a back feed like that thread mentions. Unless plugging my backup camera back into its plug did anything I’m totally out of ideas. That’s the only thing we did to the truck beside was it and remove/unplug the salter. All salter and plow install was done professionally and the salter and plow each are run through the Ford upfitter switches to isolate them. Ford dealer hasn’t heard of it and of course wants the truck for a day or two and plow dealer hadn’t heard of this either. Only twice today in my travels did it actually turn off when I cycled the key to off.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, sorry it didn’t help. New Fords seem to still have electrical gremlins. Sucks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We keep having issues with the sync 3 freezing on us it’ll stay on even when the truck is off,
I think holding the power button and the next track button for 5 seconds does the reset.

already had the backup camera replaced for some recall


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, at least Furd is getting somewhere. With the 6.0s they wouldn't start...now they won't shut off. Wish that had been my problem.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

We are starting to think it has something to do with the rear camera. It was the only thing that changed. Once we plugged it back in after putting the tailgate back on we started having the problem and the camera itself is working intermittently now. When it works, the truck will shut off, when it gives you a blue screen or delays coming on the truck doesnt want to shut off. There was a bulletin apparently on the camera over the past few years but no info on the 2021s


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

srl28 said:


> We are starting to think it has something to do with the rear camera. It was the only thing that changed. Once we plugged it back in after putting the tailgate back on we started having the problem and the camera itself is working intermittently now. When it works, the truck will shut off, when it gives you a blue screen or delays coming on the truck doesnt want to shut off. There was a bulletin apparently on the camera over the past few years but no info on the 2021s


Sounds perfectly logical.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

not sure on the no shutoff but any abs sensor error or vehicle speed sensor can drive that stupid hill assist error. when its really bad your brakes hold while trying to move. you go nowhere. often (not always) is traction control error posted too.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Went to the dealer today, should be back sometime tomorrow. Found a broken/corroded pin in the camera and tailgate plug connector. Pin was stuck in the connector-rotted off. Camera doesnt work at all now obviously and coincidentally the truck shuts off like it should. Can't imagine how these two things are connected but it sure appears that they are.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This is a brand new truck, and has corroded electric items already?


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

Did you put the plug on the end of the tailgate cable? I feel like my 2016 F150 came with one in the glovebox in case you ever have to take the tailgate off that protects it.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

So I was hoping to have or be able to find a plug or a cap to cover the open plug left when you remove the tailgate wiring but didn't. After the first even in December the truck was washed a couple days later but the salter left on, leaving the plug open. With a few spot saltings after washing and just the spray from the road the exposed pins corroded quickly. They are very small, thin pins in the plug and the one broke off in the female side. Silly design, especially since the plugs face forward catching all of the spray and grit off the road, and I wish a plug/cap was provided.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> This is a brand new truck, and has corroded electric items already?





CCSnow said:


> Did you put the plug on the end of the tailgate cable? I feel like my 2016 F150 came with one in the glovebox in case you ever have to take the tailgate off that protects it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

srl28 said:


> So I was hoping to have or be able to find a plug or a cap to cover the open plug left when you remove the tailgate wiring but didn't. After the first even in December the truck was washed a couple days later but the salter left on, leaving the plug open. With a few spot saltings after washing and just the spray from the road the exposed pins corroded quickly. They are very small, thin pins in the plug and the one broke off in the female side. Silly design, especially since the plugs face forward catching all of the spray and grit off the road, and I wish a plug/cap was provided.


Heat shrink cap, or get a mating connector without pins and fill the strain relief area with a potting compound.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

So after a century of automotive engineering, we are finally at a point where a vehicle can reliably turn off - unless a pin at the tailgate corrodes, of course.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> So after a century of automotive engineering, we are finally at a point where a vehicle can reliably turn off - unless a pin at the tailgate corrodes, of course.


One four letter word explains it.


----------

